# Finally got my drivers license!



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Im so happy. I finally passed my drive test after failing 3 times. I lost a lot of sleep last night and had a panic attack over it, but it all worked out! The receptionist and test guy made me feel kinda bad though. He criticized me quite a bit and just barely gave me a passing score. And the receptionist said "Wow youve really been trying hard to get your license, after your past scores and all the times youve tried." Which made me feel crappy. But it shouldnt matter. I finally am able to be a bit more independent!

Now to just worry about getting a job :afr


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats that's awesome!


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

Finally? You're 18, lol.

Congrats though.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Blawnka said:


> Finally? You're 18, lol.
> 
> Congrats though.


Yeah Im not very old. But Ive been practicing for a year and failed 3 times, so it feels like Ive been trying for it for a long time.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Just for giggles, btw congrats! Happy *safe* driving.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Nada said:


> Just for giggles, btw congrats! Happy *safe* driving.


Pff.. Thanks a lot Nada. :b


----------



## pedestrian (Nov 25, 2011)

Congrats! Ha


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

pedestrian said:


> Congrats! Ha





northstar1991 said:


> Congrats that's awesome!


Thank you


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

congrats! this gives me hope that one day i will be able to.. I am 27 and still dont have my licence, 10 years on my learners!


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Very nice, grats.


----------



## darkcloud2 (Oct 14, 2011)

congrats!!! i finally got mine today after 3 times!!:clap:boogie


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Congrats!! I hated learning to drive... They would ***** at you for such stupid things. "If there was a car there, you would have hit it, because you turned and crossed into the other lane."

"**** you, *****! if there was a car there, I wouldn't have tried to drive OVER it! I drove there because no one was there!"

I'm glad it's all over. My drivers ed teacher was a douche too... I got in arguments with him every time we drove... He was just such a prick...


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Those driving test people are paid to be grumpy, bitter morons. No matter how well you drive, they'll always tell you you just 'barely passed'. The important thing is that you passed and now you can rub it in their faces.


----------



## Jeffrey F (Apr 25, 2012)

Aurora said:


> congrats! this gives me hope that one day i will be able to.. I am 27 and still dont have my licence, 10 years on my learners!


Yeah pretty much the same for me, I'm 26 and still on my learners. Haven't driven in a year.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Im so happy. I finally passed my drive test after failing 3 times. I lost a lot of sleep last night and had a panic attack over it, but it all worked out! The receptionist and test guy made me feel kinda bad though. He criticized me quite a bit and just barely gave me a passing score. And the receptionist said "Wow youve really been trying hard to get your license, after your past scores and all the times youve tried." Which made me feel crappy. But it shouldnt matter. I finally am able to be a bit more independent!
> 
> Now to just worry about getting a job :afr


I took my test in a Dodge Ram 2500, and passed my first time. Tee Heeoke jk. Just don't drive near me lol.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Congrats! I'm going for my full license this month.


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

congrats.....we have to deal another woman driver on the road LOL..they r scary LOL..they lack road sense.just kidding.but u have the makings of a gud driver LOL..i love driving.....when i turned 18 the first thing i did was to get a driving licence LOL.


driving in India is very hard...a lot of traffic....nd people hardly follow rules...LOL...but still we manage to drive around safely LOL


drive safe ...wear seatbelts ..gud luck


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Grats. Drive safe. :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's been over a month .
How has the driving been?


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> I finally am able to be a bit more independent!
> 
> Now to just worry about getting a job :afr


 Congratulations on your independence! 

I'm sure you'll be able to find a job.


----------

